
Tesla delivers 'historic' $311m profit - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45971786
======
brobdingnagians
This is definitely a good sign for them, but "One swallow doth not a summer
make." They still have to deal with other car companies getting into the
electric car market. It will be interesting to see new developments as other
players get in; I guess we will see how innovative they are based on what
unfolds.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
I really want to see Tesla succeed. Not because I'm a huge Tesla fanboy, but
because I'm an EV fanboy.

If Tesla fails and goes bankrupt, I think other car companies will take it as
a signal that EVs are not viable in the market and will abandon any plans to
make an EV, and we'll stuck with ICEs for at least another decade.

> It will be interesting to see new developments as other players get in

I'd _really_ like to see more competitors in the performance market. AFAIK,
Tesla the only manufacturer producing a true EV (Not a hybrid) that goes 0-60
in under 4 seconds.

I love smaller, lighter, more agile cars. I'd love to get a 2-door EV sporty
coupe, but the Roadster is my only option there at $200k. I'd probably be
satisfied with the performance of a Model 3, but it's a full-sized sedan, and
I like my more compact cars. I drive a BRZ right now, which despite being
quite small, still barely fits in my garage. I also really dislike Tesla's
design choice to eliminate dash boards and mechanical buttons for things like
climate controls in favor of large touch screens that suck to use while
driving.

Hopefully as Tesla builds up, other car companies fill the market with more
options.

And hopefully they make them compatible with Tesla's charging network. I'd
really hate for public charging infrastructure to end up fragmented due to
competing standards. If I understand things correctly (And please correct me
if I'm wrong), Tesla made their patents public a couple years ago so that this
wouldn't become an issue.

------
nums
I'm an admirer of Tesla and enjoy a P85D.

I'm curious about what Tesla will do to new car sales (across the industry) as
the sold fleet ages. Traditional car companies intentionally balance their
costs against consumers proclivity to buy new cars in the 4-8 year range. As
such, they'll spend $10 less on a part that goes to 100K miles instead of
500K. These Teslas are going to last longer that people realize and won't age
out as early as other cars. How will that impact new car sales?

